# Home Depot



## Longae29

Everyone get their bids done for Home Depot?


If you don't bid you can't get the job I suppose.....


----------



## Mick76

Longae29;1479555 said:


> Everyone get their bids done for Home Depot?
> 
> If you don't bid you can't get the job I suppose.....


I wont get the contract because I bid what the contract SHOULD go for ..... not what it WILL go for... i don't like losing $ payup


----------



## Wilnip

How do you get the bid requirements? I can't handle that this year, but maybe next year I can. How does one get in on the action?


----------



## Longae29

Mick76;1479577 said:


> I wont get the contract because I bid what the contract SHOULD go for ..... not what it WILL go for... i don't like losing $ payup


I won't either......but you throw enough darts at the board eventually one sticks.


----------



## mike6256

Longae29;1479555 said:


> Everyone get their bids done for Home Depot?
> 
> If you don't bid you can't get the job I suppose.....


Um, let me think....NO!!


----------



## TPC Services

Longae29 I'm guessing you where contacted be this Shields Facilities Maintenance comapny also?? I know I wouldn't get it either but you never know. My big question is, does or has anyone done anything for them and what are they like and just who in the heck are they?


----------



## tuney443

mike6256;1479680 said:


> Um, let me think....NO!!


EXACTLY!!! To want to plow for HD is akin to wanting to re marry your X. You are going to get F- - - - D !!!!!!


----------



## TPC Services

Mick76, I don’t know why you would lose money on bidding it. The company that called us was wanting our numbers not trying to tell us what they would pay us to do them. So like Longae29 kind of said as long as you are throwing darts at it maybe one will stick sometime. I wouldn't waste my time on ones trying to tell me what they are willing to pay me they can go get bent!!!


----------



## ANA Proscapes

They are asking for your numbers because they them selves are in the bidding process. They will only tell you want they are expecting you to do it for once they have the contracts.


----------



## ProEnterprises

It sounds like every big outfit around bidded on this one. It will be interesting to see who gets it.


----------



## GSS LLC

one company will get all of them. then all these outfits that bid it will get calls to plow them for half the price they bid it for. isnt it fuking wonderfull!


----------



## TPC Services

ANA Proscapes;1481051 said:


> They are asking for your numbers because they them selves are in the bidding process. They will only tell you want they are expecting you to do it for once they have the contracts.


You never know until you try!! I know how the bidding process works thanks :waving: And if this National want to come back and ask me to lower my price then ya I will walk but until then like has been said on here before, you throw enough darts at the board one is bound to stick!


----------



## ANA Proscapes

The national that contacted me is not the same one that contacted you. I did throw some darts at it, but I know I won't get any of them and I sure as hell won't lower my prices to get them.


----------



## grnstripes

anybody hear who got them


----------



## FISHERBOY

For my area Springwise has the Home Depots


----------



## GSS LLC

I got the ones for iowa/nebraska/missouri...


----------



## Longae29

GSS LLC;1481316 said:


> one company will get all of them. then all these outfits that bid it will get calls to plow them for half the price they bid it for. isnt it fuking wonderfull!


So I assume you are doing the ones in Iowa, Nebraska and Missouri for half the price you bid it for?

payup


----------



## GSS LLC

beer and pizza actually. and a 1 year subscription to off road magazine. i think i did good.


----------



## grnstripes

The price for the beer alone has to be more than the contract


----------



## JTK324

hey does anyone know how to throw my hat into the ring with home depot in rhode island i would like to get a bid packet but i dont know who to contact


----------



## ANA Proscapes

Bidding is over...... for now.


----------



## grnstripes

They already did bids should already have someone


----------



## snobama

do doo do do doo doo doo...


----------



## grf_1000

i was told we should hear this week who ended up with them. at least in my area.


----------



## blake17

How did you all bid on the home depot lots?


----------



## grf_1000

was invited to bid them by the nationals


----------



## GSS LLC

BOY! GOT MY FIRST PAYMENT FOR THE SEASONAL THIS YEAR! RIGHT ON TIME AND EXACTLY WHAT WE bargained for!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Mick76;1479577 said:


> I wont get the contract because I bid what the contract SHOULD go for ..... not what it WILL go for... i don't like losing $ payup


last year us emmmm bid most of them so low they didnt have a contractor for half the season assigned! They offered us one for 9k seasonal LOL, i looked up our paperwork from last year on the computer, it was going for 6k last year, we did bid it a while back "when i was desperate" for an extra account 3-4 yrs ago, and i bid 34k... where they get 6 or 9k is beyond me.


----------

